# NPC ON/OFF



## Justmealso (May 15, 2021)

I am using a 3105V Viper security system and revisited the installation and owners guide. Both said the Nuisance Prevention Circuitry can be turned on and off but there is no instruction on how to do it. Does anyone know how?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your dealer can do the programming.


----------

